# Mind over matter or matter over mind?



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Though still a new chum to this site, and though I have learned much from it's members I have learned one important fact; and that is in the title of this note "Mind over matter or matter over mind". So what do I mean by this statement? This will not be new to you older members, for they know that one must be the master of your sling shot. Even though one has learned to shoot straight, the sling shot does not sit comfortable in the hand. Though your shots are true your sling shot is saying "I hurt your hand do I not, yet you are prepared to shoot in discomfort rather than have me face the file so that you can shape me to a more comfortable fit? You would rather suffer the agony of a sore hand than loose the title. Oh foolish fellow".

Wood is the most obliging and friendliest material I know of. It does not matter how you treat it, it accepts whatever you do to it and never complains. You know I even think that it is pleased when you bond so perfectly together; feeling thrilled to know that it the perfect extension to your arm.

I have just completed shaping my sling shot so that I do not even know am holding it until I pull back on the bands.

A sentimental

Moongalba


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you don't mind It don't matter.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mind ? you expect people on here to have one ? :mellow: :rofl:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've modified many of my slingshots to fit my hand better. Free ones, cheap ones, expensive ones, gifts, trades and everything in between. If it doesn't fit I won't shoot it and what's the point of that?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I won't shoot a slingshot that hurts my hand -- but sometimes if a slingshot strikes me as being really cool, but is inaccurate in my hands, I will keep shooting it until I get good with it. ...As long as it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

A slingshot will hurt my hand only once after that I'd take a lump hammer to it and give it a bin overcoat,there will be no prayers of R.I.P either.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

The first proper slingshot I made had a palmswell in which I had carved the Green Man. After the first few shots with heavy tubes the features of the carving were deeply imprinted in my palm. That one had to go!

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/733-ruthiexxxx/


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you every one. I guess it is a case of If the glove does not fit don't wear it. Glad we are all of the same understanding.


----------

